# Can a zerk or drain bolt be installed on hs50 closed auger gearbox?



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

has anyone here tried this?

i want to install a zerk fitting or drain plug onto a auger gearbox for a honda hs50 which is closed.

if you have done it, where would be the best placement? 

i know it takes 90w gear oil but i don't like the fact that i can't check this 34 year old gearbox . taking it apart and perhaps rebuilding it is the next step for the spring .


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Something like this ?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Vermont007 said:


> Something like this ?


yes. just want to make sure i put it in right place.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

w/zirc dont overfill/over pressurize or the pressure will break your gaskets or force them to leak.
a fill plug/bolt might be safest


----------

